# What would you rather do?



## TxBuilder (Sep 29, 2009)

After a few beers with a friend of mine we ended up talking about what we would do if we were 18 and had it all to do over. I think I would have made a great librarian. He runs a restaurant and said he would rather be a gardener. We're both happy with our chosen professions but still. What would you rather do?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 29, 2009)

Porn star, prolly.  Either that or moderator on an internet DIY Q&A forum.
Those guys get all the sex they can handle from all the women hanging around them all the time.

Or a fireman.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh ya I know I'm knee deep in it.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 29, 2009)

See, guys.  What'd I tell ya.

Them guys have all the fun.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 1, 2009)

Anything. All day long I watch fat people get fatter. I may even get a job soon.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 2, 2009)

Any job where you can rake in 6 digits, screw up the job repeatedly and be guaranteed a obscene salary with benefits (President, weather man or CEO).


----------



## BobbitheBuilder (Oct 5, 2009)

I would have been a graphic designer. Pays more than a journalist.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't think I would change anything; but the porn star suggestion is a damn good idea.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 6, 2009)

I would hate to be a porn star. What if money wasn't the issue?


----------



## Huh? (Oct 6, 2009)

Is slacker a job?


----------



## Billvila (Oct 13, 2009)

Work. Trim job got scraped. Entire crew got layed off. Contractor more than likely going out of business. Tough times.


----------



## funetical (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd rather be Nester Kelebay.


----------

